# Going from a Evo to a R32 GTR...?



## MrBlobby (Apr 10, 2018)

Hello everyone!
This is my first post and just looking to get some peoples opinions of the comparisons between the two cars.

I have a Evo 5 that is a rally car so the chassis is very stiff with the cage and added bracing I've put in and the suspension and brakes are awesome.

I am aiming to sell the rally car as I do not really use it enough and for me it is too far gone to be a fun/useable road car. Mainly the fact that there is no air con and the roof scoop does very little to aid cooling! It is surprisingly comfortable on the road as the suspension can be tweaked to suit the conditions etc but with all this good weather we have been having I do not find myself wanting to get in and drive it as ill just need a shower when I get out :flame:

Plus for me to be completely happy with keeping it I would need to completely re paint and underseal the bottom of the car again (wasn't done exactly as I want it the first time) as well as the engine bay and I'd want to rebuild the engine.

Sooooo, I've always loved the R32 GTR's and I know it was a very successful racer so with some good suspension and a few other bits it should be good on the road too. 

But can anyone say what its like going from the Evo to the 32? I haven't driven one yet and am terrified it won't handle like the Evo does and once I've sold the Evo I can't get it back and the cost of making a new one would make me very depressed...!

Thanks!


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

Wont handle like an evo...not many cars will. My dad got a 6 when they first came out and it went like a scalded cat on any road in all conditions and thats out of the box. Unreal bit of kit.

R32s are great but require much more fettling than an evo to be a well sorted, fast road car. When I say fettling I mean about 5-8k spent on them. Having said that most have been tweaked to some extent. Best thing about the skyline GTRs imo is the steering feel, they are a joy to move around.

Get an evo 8 mr. 

R32 will feel like an old shed (albeit a pretty well planted shed vs the evo 8 mr, a new conservatory.

Best idea, go to a show and have a poke around a few or maybe get a ride out with an owner. Nobody can really tell you what you will like but certainly dont sell the evo then start looking. Ive made that mistake before.


----------



## MrBlobby (Apr 10, 2018)

Thanks for that!

And yes, I will definitely drive at least 1 before I do sell. I just wanted some opinions to start just to see what people think. I may end up selling my Evo anyway and getting another Evo/Subaru to have as a road car, we will see!


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

*My guess is....You'll hate a Skyline GT-R MrBlobby!*



MrBlobby said:


> *But can anyone say what its like going from the Evo to the 32? I haven't driven one yet and am terrified it won't handle like the Evo does *


My best Friend Mark used to have a Tuned Evo 6 RSX _(386bhp which I've Driven)_ and I've got a Tuned R33 GT-R and all I can tell you is that both of these vehicles are at completely opposite ends of the Japanese performance car spectrum.

The Lancer is a lively light weight vibrating kind of grab it by the scruff and go for it hyper machine with unbelievable sure footed levels of grip available as you are doing so where as the Skyline really doesn't appreciate this point-n-squirt driving style mentality/approach. 

The way I try to describe to people what its like to drive an RB26 engined Skyline GT-R is to imagine a sort of heavy Japanese version of an E36 BMW M3 _(lacking the German build quality obviously)_ which suddenly acquires some FWD assistance as you push the car well into License loosing territory! 

Our Nissan's are fun just not in the same kind of way as your Mitsubishi is. Its not refined by any means _(it is still Japanese after all...)_ but simplistically the Skyline is relativity more of a luxury item when compared to the manic Lancer 4/5/6 Evolutions. 

So, Most people I've spoken too over the years who've had either Scoobies or Lancer Evo's, Don't like the Skyline experience as they see them as unresponsive fat whales when comparing them against the turbo four pot Subaru's/Mitsubishi's....All because they don't appreciate that you don't get the best out of a Skyline GT-R if you try to man handle it as you would a Lancer Evolution!

If you've managed to read through all the waffle I've written above MrBlobby, My advice to you is to firstly test drive a BNR32 to see if it lives up to your expectations before selling your Evo and possibly regretting what you've done mate.

HTH!


----------



## MrBlobby (Apr 10, 2018)

K66 SKY said:


> My best Friend Mark used to have a Tuned Evo 6 RSX _(386bhp which I've Driven)_ and I've got a Tuned R33 GT-R and all I can tell you is that both of these vehicles are at completely opposite ends of the Japanese performance car spectrum.
> 
> The Lancer is a lively light weight vibrating kind of grab it by the scruff and go for it hyper machine with unbelievable sure footed levels of grip available as you are doing so where as the Skyline really doesn't appreciate this point-n-squirt driving style mentality/approach.
> 
> ...


Thanks a bunch for that, that is exactly the kind of thing I was after...

I will get on it and drive one his summer. Not sure the best way to do it, weather I say upfront I'm driving it to see if i like it more than my evo and possibly get refused to drive or to just pretend I'm trying to buy it... I hate wasting peoples time and ling though XD


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

MrBlobby said:


> Hello everyone!
> This is my first post and just looking to get some peoples opinions of the comparisons between the two cars.
> 
> I have a Evo 5 that is a rally car so the chassis is very stiff with the cage and added bracing I've put in and the suspension and brakes are awesome.
> ...


I've not driven an evo5 but have an evo6 is mostly stock trim. I think it was an RS with a very sharp clutch.

Compared to an R32 it had the same rattly feeling as the evo. The evo steering was much sharper though with less feel (perhaps something to do with the sharpness/speed of the rack?).

The evo would have been a much better car on a country lane. It was relatively short and tall, very capacble of direction changes. The 4WD is somewhat magical in that you'd chuck it in, plant foot and it would sort things out with a very 4wd feel. The R32 is very much a RWD car which is somtimes 4WD. I suspect that spinning one wouldn't be impossible if you were as hamfisted as it's possible to be with an evo. The R32 feels longer and lower.

Engine in the evo was impressive but had a similar sort of feeling to my old GTiR. Certainly part of this was the short gearing. The R32 feels to have a longer 'powerband' and makes some nicer noises. Less strained too I'd say.

On a stiffness front the R32 is actually quite flexy. You can do lots to improve them but I'd imagine that an evo5 is a somewhat stiffer (didn't drive the 6 long enough to form a view on this) and if you have a cage and bracing it will be miles ahead from an OEM R32.

Please bear in mind that the later GTRs R33/34 are much more grown up cars than the R32. They loose the feedback/feel (what some call rawness) of the R32 and replace it with stiffer chassis and bigger, heavier feeling cars. Some prefer this, some don't. Best comparison I can think of is the old school question - 205GTI or Golf GTI (mk2)? I always preferred the rattly, flexy 205 I had friends who preferred the Golf.

Final thought - there is a world of diference between an OEM R32 GTR and a 'tuned' car. Magazines tend to focus on the OEM cars. Even just remvoing the boost restriction makes a big difference.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Best model for fast Road is actually an R33. Isnt as twitchy as the R32 and is lot more stable and planted - a better car on fast flowing tracks than even the R34.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

FRRACER said:


> Best model for fast Road is actually an R33. Isnt as twitchy as the R32 and is lot more stable and planted - a better car on fast flowing tracks than even the R34.


Thats exactly what Keiichi Tsuchiya said.


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

FRRACER said:


> Best model for fast Road is actually an R33. Isnt as twitchy as the R32 and is lot more stable and planted - a better car on fast flowing tracks than even the R34.














MS33 said:


> Thats exactly what Keiichi Tsuchiya said.
> View attachment 244799


Where was this quoted?


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

^^^^ we need evidence or it didn't happen :chuckle:


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

He said this on one of his video's, they were racing and comparing Skyline's for performance and handling.


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

MS33 said:


> He said this on one of his video's, they were racing and comparing Skyline's for performance and handling.


Must've been a poorly translated video...:chuckle:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Well let***8217;s put it this way, the R32 GT-R is a Racing legend.

None of the other cars mentioned in this thread, are not.


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

Trev said:


> Well let’s put it this way, the R32 GT-R is a Racing legend.
> 
> None of the other cars mentioned in this thread, are not.


Evo 5,

Evo 6.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Trev said:


> Well let’s put it this way, the R32 GT-R is a Racing legend.
> 
> None of the other cars mentioned in this thread, are not.


That’s bordering on a fine example of a double negative but we get the point:chuckle:


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

TAZZMAXX said:


> That***8217;s bordering on a fine example of a double negative but we get the point:chuckle:


Totally not even incorrect.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Trev said:


> Well let***8217;s put it this way, the R32 GT-R is a Racing legend.
> 
> None of the other cars mentioned in this thread, are not.


By the time the R33 came out Group A was done and dusted.

The R33 was also faster around the ring than the R34 iirc. 

R34 is a fast and furious fanboy car with too much noise and attention.

Go R33, fit a getrag and have some serious fun. It does not disappoint.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

FRRACER said:


> By the time the R33 came out Group A was done and dusted.


And the 33 was equally successful in group N.


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

___


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

FRRACER said:


> By the time the R33 came out Group A was done and dusted.
> 
> The R33 was also faster around the ring than the R34 iirc.
> 
> ...


Brakes arent up to much though :chuckle:


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

MrBlobby said:


> *Thanks a bunch for that, that is exactly the kind of thing I was after...
> 
> I will get on it and drive one his summer. Not sure the best way to do it, weather I say upfront I'm driving it to see if i like it more than my evo and possibly get refused to drive or to just pretend I'm trying to buy it... I hate wasting peoples time and ling though XD*


No problem MrBlobby!

Why not be 100% honest and contact some of the recommended Importers here on the Forum. Be genuinely upfront about this potential financial mistake issue and say to them why exactly you are torn in regards to whether or not you'd actually like an R32 Skyline GT-R and ask politely if they happen to have one in stock that you can come, see and sample?

At worst, _They'll say no._ Best scenario tho, You'll spend a day going across the Country to find out for yourself if you indeed prefer to Own a BNR32 over your current Lancer Evo 5 and _(Bonus??)_ the Importer in question might actually get a Sale too?! 

Tis a Win-Win gamble if you ask me.




Cris said:


> *Best comparison I can think of is the old school question - 205GTI or Golf GTI (mk2)? I always preferred the rattly, flexy 205 I had friends who preferred the Golf.*


LOL! I'm with your mates Cris and I'd pick the quality Mk2 Golf GTi over the cheap French offering....:squintdan

Why? I still LMAO when I think of my mate Neil back in Our Apprentice days who dented the single skinned Bonnet of His beloved white D-reg 205 GTi for a quick one night only knee trembler with a classy Lady in Newport's old Cambrian Car Park.

Where as the German vehicle is a better built machine that didn't rely on lack of structure and paneling to be a fast Hot Hatchback!

JM2PW!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> Evo 5,
> 
> Evo 6.


Banned because they were that good?

Nope!


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

K66 SKY said:


> LOL! I'm with your mates Cris and I'd pick the quality Mk2 Golf GTi over the cheap French offering....:squintdan
> 
> Why? I still LMAO when I think of my mate Neil back in Our Apprentice days who dented the single skinned Bonnet of His beloved white D-reg 205 GTi for a quick one night only knee trembler with a classy Lady in Newport's old Cambrian Car Park.
> 
> ...


Well you've bought an R33 so perhaps that shows horses for courses eh?

Got to question your mate though. White 205s look horrid!


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

K66 SKY said:


> a quick one night only knee trembler with a classy Lady in Newport's old Cambrian Car Park.


Interesting, that's the NCP car park now isn't it?........I'm asking for a friend


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I am a bit of a Skyline fan, but I recently bought an Evo TME (6.5) and I have to say on a normal country lane stock to stock it's more fun.

The GT-R needs mods to come alive.
Similar power, more weight.


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

Trev said:


> Banned because they were that good?
> 
> Nope!


Pipe down.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Trev said:


> Banned because they were that good?
> 
> Nope!


Neither was the 32. CAMS merely adopted Super Touring rules which the rest of the world has been using for five or six years previous.

32 continued to race Group N in Japan as did 33/34.

I've never understood why Evos/Subarus are compared to GT-Rs. The former are rally cars, the latter are more grand tourer.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> Pipe down.


An opinion was offered, GFY.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

moleman said:


> Neither was the 32. CAMS merely adopted Super Touring rules which the rest of the world has been using for five or six years previous.
> 
> 32 continued to race Group N in Japan as did 33/34.
> 
> I've never understood why Evos/Subarus are compared to GT-Rs. The former are rally cars, the latter are more grand tourer.


Kinda my point, these are vastly different cars, that did different things in Racing.

The R32 was banned from Bathurst.


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

Trev said:


> An opinion was offered, GFY.


Mature.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> Mature.


As mature as your “pipe down” comment.

Pot, kettle.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Trev said:


> The R32 was banned from Bathurst.


Bathurst 1000 is part of the Touring Car season, so like the Sierra, surely it just fell foul of CAMS change to Super Touring.

???

No one goes on about the RS Cosworths getting banned even though the same rules applied. Although that's maybe because they weren't winning.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Bennyboy1984 said:


> *Interesting, that's the NCP car park now isn't it?........I'm asking for a friend*


Yup, It is indeed!


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

moleman said:


> Bathurst 1000 is part of the Touring Car season, so like the Sierra, surely it just fell foul of CAMS change to Super Touring.
> 
> ???
> 
> No one goes on about the RS Cosworths getting banned even though the same rules applied. Although that's maybe because they weren't winning.


I think that Bathurst went to V8 Supercars or somesuch formula. Not sure on the exact details but I'm pretty sure that a V8 would be required.

It would of course also exclude the RS Cosworth but I'd guess that by then they would have been obsolete and Ford would want to promote the Mondeo (or its Aussie equivalent).


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Cris said:


> *I think that Bathurst went to V8 Supercars or somesuch formula. Not sure on the exact details but I'm pretty sure that a V8 would be required.
> 
> It would of course also exclude the RS Cosworth but I'd guess that by then they would have been obsolete and Ford would want to promote the Mondeo (or its Aussie equivalent).*


Now known as the Virgin Supercar Series. Ford's Falcon FG X V8 still competes for now but rumors suggest the Mustang will replace them in 2019. 

Holden has previously shown off a V6 Twin-Turbo Commodore Estate, So who knows where this Race Series will eventually end up?!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Also interesting how the modern versions compare
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3Jtl-pPLtQ


----------



## MrBlobby (Apr 10, 2018)

Thanks again guys for your input  some of it has been very useful!

I do realise they are different cars used in different motorsports but being road cars they can't be that close to the actual race cars? 

Plus I would be modifying it to get the handling much better and brakes etc so thats not a problem.

Probably a silly question to ask also but how reliable are the engines? As most of the threads I've been reading end up with engine failure ether before or after already being forged...
Whereas compared to the Evo forum most cars don't have engine failure. Yet they are both cast iron strong blocks.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

The question 33/32 has many answers - you have to specify the mods which will determine the answer as much as the model. 

Of course you can then add in TSCs and....

Only thing I can answer is if you mean stock because EVO mag did a big test a while back comparing 32/33/34/35 and my 32 was used so I was there so got the testers opinions

So with a proffessional driver the 34 felt most sure footed with the 33 not far behind But despite the fact that the 32 wasnt the quickest it was just way more fun ( testers words not mine ) and given the choice he would have the 32 all day `even with non v spec brakes.
Obviously modded all the rules change .


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

RSVFOUR said:


> The question 33/32 has many answers - you have to specify the mods which will determine the answer as much as the model.
> 
> Of course you can then add in TSCs and....
> 
> ...


I'd say that the above is the most important part. Why are you buying a car? For me it's because I enjoy the car and it does what I need it to (i.e. I can afford it and it suits my life). I enjoy the R32 the most so I bought one. If you prefer the R33 or R34 buy those (accounting for the additional £££ of the R34).

If you want a faster car then as OEM it's a safe bet to say that they get faster with each version (what car doesn't). But if you wanted to have the fastest Skyline GTR in the world you could pretty much start with your favourite and modify it until it was.

On engine reliability - RBs are pretty tough. They are a victim of their own ability. On most cars to double the power output you have to do lots of work. On a 26 it is relatively easy. Fact is people tend to do so and not necessarily very well. These are older cars which need warming up etc. Smash them off the rev limiter from cold and they will not like it. Couple that with the youngest R32 being 25 odd years old and it surely isn't a surprise that they need work.

I will add the caveat that the OEM oil pump should be treated as a wear item.


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

MrBlobby said:


> Thanks again guys for your input  some of it has been very useful!


You'll get used to the way threads tend to go off topic on here, it'll start well then it'll go down the road of which Skyline/GTR is best 'R3x vs R3x' it's all good fun. I just hope you've got enough info to help make your decision. 

Anyway back on topic. The RB engines are great at making good power and can be very reliable when properly tuned, it's just the most common issue is oil starvation, and the Achilles heal the oil pump. The gurus will be on here to explain why, but there's enough info on this forum to help guide you. :thumbsup:


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

I drove an Evo 5 with an aftermarket exhaust and not much else years ago and its still one of the best standardish cars I've ever driven regarding handling and chuckability. Its a car of the 90's.

The 32 GT-R is quite different to drive. It was designed back in the 80's. Standard they're quite boring IMHO. 
Modified they get rawer and will bite you if you don't drive them like a rwd car with a bit of 4wd assistance. Its all about the engine though. Every drive is an occasion and you will have people coming up to you all the time to chat about it.

If I had the space and money I'd have both.


----------

